# Anyone ride Bianchi's FG lite?



## jjvibes (Jul 15, 2004)

Hello I was wondering if anyone has tried or rides the FG lite bike?

thanks.


----------



## R.Rice (Aug 23, 2004)

jjvibes said:


> Hello I was wondering if anyone has tried or rides the FG lite bike?
> 
> thanks.


Not sure if this helps,there are three guys locally that have The Liquigas team bike and have nothing but great things to say about them.I had a chance to look at the frame of one the guys bikes when it was firt recieved by the shop and not assembled.Certainly looked nice.

Anyone have any idea on the weight of the frame/fork?


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Can someone confirm that the FG Lite frame is mostly aluminum except for the rearstays and seatstays which (in photographs) appear to be carbon?? The Bianchiusa.com website is incapable of spelling this out in detail, leaving it to the imagination.


----------



## R.Rice (Aug 23, 2004)

fornaca68 said:


> Can someone confirm that the FG Lite frame is mostly aluminum except for the rearstays and seatstays which (in photographs) appear to be carbon?? The Bianchiusa.com website is incapable of spelling this out in detail, leaving it to the imagination.



The rear stays are carbon.The rest is aluminum.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

I just bought DiLuca's full aluminum frame in Pro Tour colors. I have not built it yet, so I have no Idea how it rides. But I do know what it weighs.
Frame, fork, HS, and seat clamp come in at 2.4lbs in a size 54.
The carbon stays will likely add another 100-150g to that.


----------



## Bianchi67 (Oct 16, 2005)

The one in the catalog has rear carbon SEAT stays only. The FC has both carbon seat and chain stays. I was on the phone with Bianchi USA the other day and was told that the all aluminum FG Lites are still available this year.


----------



## R.Rice (Aug 23, 2004)

mtbbmet said:


> I just bought DiLuca's full aluminum frame in Pro Tour colors. I have not built it yet, so I have no Idea how it rides. But I do know what it weighs.
> Frame, fork, HS, and seat clamp come in at 2.4lbs in a size 54.
> The carbon stays will likely add another 100-150g to that.


Are you in the US?If so,where did you get the frame and if you don't mind,how much did it set you back?(also didn't know Bianchi offered even number sizes.

I am considering a Freccia Celeste or a FG lite frame to build up.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

R.Rice said:


> Are you in the US?If so,where did you get the frame and if you don't mind,how much did it set you back?(also didn't know Bianchi offered even number sizes.
> 
> I am considering a Freccia Celeste or a FG lite frame to build up.


No, Canada.
It set me back alot. There are VERY few of these made. I have been told that it is the only one in Canada. That could be BS though. For sure it's the only one in these parts. The Bianchi site was selling 28 complete DiLuca bikes a few weeks ago, but not the frame only. And the complete bikes were 8000E. It's pretty sweet. Bianchi made this frame in 1cm increments from 49-63cm. It was supposed to come with a Liquigas ProTour leaders jersey that was signed by DiLuca. And it did, but the shop is keeping it. I have no complaints about it, I would have kept too if I were them.


----------



## R.Rice (Aug 23, 2004)

mtbbmet said:


> No, Canada.
> It set me back alot. There are VERY few of these made. I have been told that it is the only one in Canada. That could be BS though. For sure it's the only one in these parts. The Bianchi site was selling 28 complete DiLuca bikes a few weeks ago, but not the frame only. And the complete bikes were 8000E. It's pretty sweet. Bianchi made this frame in 1cm increments from 49-63cm. It was supposed to come with a Liquigas ProTour leaders jersey that was signed by DiLuca. And it did, but the shop is keeping it. I have no complaints about it, I would have kept too if I were them.


AWSOME  

We need some pics.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

R. Rice--If you build one up I would be curious to hear your thoughts on that frame vs. your San Lorenzo. Thanks!


----------



## R.Rice (Aug 23, 2004)

rcnute said:


> R. Rice--If you build one up I would be curious to hear your thoughts on that frame vs. your San Lorenzo. Thanks!


I will hopefully be able to do just that by spring.

My LBS just got a 2006 Freccia Celeste in(Celeste/non team colors)and I REALLY liked the finish on it.It wasn't the lightest thing in the world but I live in Florida so theres no need for a 13 pound bike here.  

I like my San Lorenzo so much that I am going to strip my Trek 5500 down and sell the frame off to build another Bianchi.Right now it is a toss up.I would really like to get something from their RC line with a sloping top tube but without any carbon stays.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

As soon as it's built I will post pics.
It will be full Chorus, with Tempest II carbon wheels, Oval carbon bar and Oval stem, Time RSX pedals, and I think an ITM carbon post.


----------



## R.Rice (Aug 23, 2004)

mtbbmet said:


> As soon as it's built I will post pics.
> It will be full Chorus, with Tempest II carbon wheels, Oval carbon bar and Oval stem, Time RSX pedals, and I think an ITM carbon post.


Sounds awsome.


----------



## saab2000 (Mar 16, 2004)

I am probably getting an FG this winter. A friend of mine who has a Bianchi dealership in St. Paul got some framesets on closeout this winter. I have known him for 20 years and have never owned a bike from him. I am somewhat curious about the Bianchi, but I am pretty confident. 

I did a short test ride on one a few months ago. I set it up sort of like my own setup and put on my own pedals. The bike was had Record components and Eurus wheels. My first impression was that it is smooth-riding. It was not harsh at all. The other thing was that the handling was very good. I did not get to do a long ride or anything, but I did enough to feel confident of the size and that the other things will be OK.

I will be getting a frame/fork/headset from him and building it up with components I already have. I will have to get a new front deraileur and maybe a seatpost, but that should be it. When I get it I will post my impressions. Seems like a good bike.


----------



## Bloatedpig (Apr 10, 2004)

*No but...................*



jjvibes said:


> Hello I was wondering if anyone has tried or rides the FG lite bike?
> 
> thanks.


Just test rode and ordered the 2006 Freccia Celeste Aero frameset...

An EV3 frame with carbon stays. This bike is drop-dead gorgeous in person. Just received my Campy Record 2006 groupo to build it with. The ONLY high-end Bianchi you can buy in Celeste, God only knows why. The paint-scheme chooser at Bianchi must have worked at the circus in another life..........hard to like some of those choices for 2006.

regards


----------



## R.Rice (Aug 23, 2004)

Bloatedpig said:


> This bike is drop-dead gorgeous in person.


I couldn't agree with you more.My LBS has a frame hanging on the wall and it looks incredible.

Are you in the US?If so,how much did the frame set you back?(if you don't mind)i am seriously considering this frame aswell if it is isn't an arm and a leg more than the San Lorenzo.


----------



## Bloatedpig (Apr 10, 2004)

R.Rice said:


> I couldn't agree with you more.My LBS has a frame hanging on the wall and it looks incredible.
> 
> Are you in the US?If so,how much did the frame set you back?(if you don't mind)i am seriously considering this frame aswell if it is isn't an arm and a leg more than the San Lorenzo.


I'm from Pittsburgh, PA The frame set me back around $1,700.00. Not sure what the San Lorenzo is...probably a little less.


----------



## R.Rice (Aug 23, 2004)

Bloatedpig said:


> I'm from Pittsburgh, PA The frame set me back around $1,700.00. Not sure what the San Lorenzo is...probably a little less.



Awsome.There is a local team that has a "sponsorship"(they get huge discounts)from Bianchi.I am friends with several of them,ride with them and know the LBS owner.I am going to pry and annoy until I see what the team guys are paying.  

Please post pics when this thing is built and let us know what you think of it when you have some long rides on it.Also,have you seen any "official" specs on the frame/fork weight or have any plans on weighing it?The guys at the shop said it was a little on the heavy side.However,I didn't think it was bad at all just from picking it up.I live in FL so it wouldn't matter anyways.

The San Lorenzo is quite a bit less.I got my frame from the above mentioned shop on a deal for $900 out the door.I may try to get another but in 2005 colors(I like them more than the 06.) for a similar deal.


----------



## Bloatedpig (Apr 10, 2004)

R.Rice said:


> Awsome.There is a local team that has a "sponsorship"(they get huge discounts)from Bianchi.I am friends with several of them,ride with them and know the LBS owner.I am going to pry and annoy until I see what the team guys are paying.
> 
> Please post pics when this thing is built and let us know what you think of it when you have some long rides on it.Also,have you seen any "official" specs on the frame/fork weight or have any plans on weighing it?The guys at the shop said it was a little on the heavy side.However,I didn't think it was bad at all just from picking it up.I live in FL so it wouldn't matter anyways.
> 
> The San Lorenzo is quite a bit less.I got my frame from the above mentioned shop on a deal for $900 out the door.I may try to get another but in 2005 colors(I like them more than the 06.) for a similar deal.


The Freccia Celeste is a limited edition frame and discounts are hard to come by. I am going with mostly Campy Record on her. Levers/shifters, alloy crank, calipers, front/rear derailleurs and new 5.9 ultra narrow chain.. Chorus will be used on the cassette, pedals, bottom bracket. Ritchey WCS stem & bars, USE Titanium seatpost, Fizik Aliante saddle for the other components. I also use Campy Proton wheels, which are in my opinion the "best bang for the buck" wheelset out there. Never have to worry about them and they really take a pounding.

Probably won't have it done until Feb.or March..............no big hurry since winter in Pittsburgh doesn't allow any riding until April or so. Meanwhile...............back to the trainer!

regards


----------



## R.Rice (Aug 23, 2004)

I went to the LBS today and spoke to the owner who I am friends with.The idea of a 2005 San Lorenzo seems to be thrown out of the window.He tried getting one for himself and said they are apparently very hard to come by.

We talked about trying to run down a C Freccie Celeste with no carbon stays.He will be talking to the local rep about that within the next few days.However,they do have a Freccie Celeste with the carbon stays(same color as one pictured above)hanging on the wall and he offered it to me at what i considered a really good price....so,we'll see how it all works out.


----------



## nicxtyle (Apr 11, 2006)

*Freccia celeste*

Hi, I have Freccia celeste 05 special edition, I got it directly from bianchi factory in Treviglio. Bike is simply the god of wind... It is so flexible that you realy cannot feel anything when you ride. It is alu. carbon with record ultra 05, ITM handlebar, Fizik arione, campy eurus wheels, FSA parts... It cost a lot, but it is a great pleasure.

Bianchi using special aluminium on FG lite... It is 0.6 mm aluminium, and that is only different from freccia celeste.
Nikola


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

Got my full AL FG Lite built up a few weeks ago.
15.98lbs
Rides like a dream, but very racey. A bit twitchy on the front end, took a bit to get used to it's hyper-responsivness. Also very, very stiff.


----------



## LilCrusher (Dec 7, 2006)

I just received my Freccia Celeste Alu Carbon a few days ago. I picked it up at a good deal. It's a 2005 in the Liquigas Bianchi colors from that season. It was 1300. I'm in college, so I don't really have the excess cash I'd like to have so getting another gruppo is a bit of a stretch right now. So (un)fortunately I'll be stripping down my old veloce equipped Bianchi. Veloce maybe won't do the Freccia Celeste justice, but I don't need a 15 pound frame and the Veloce stuff's been durable and reliable if not super light. But yeah, Bianchi stuff is nice. They need to incorporate a bit more celeste into their newer frames though. 

Even if it's just celeste trim on a black bike. I like the Liquigas colors of dark blue, celeste and lime green trim somehow manages to work,lol.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

Seems I never did post the pic I promised.
Even tough it's almost one year later, here it is.


----------



## Eau Rouge (Aug 15, 2004)

I love that bike. Nice job. The LiquiGas models are one of my favorite paint schemes.


----------



## bandoulu (Nov 1, 2004)

mtbbmet said:


> Seems I never did post the pic I promised.
> Even tough it's almost one year later, here it is.



I got the same frame,love it.
Very stiff but a great frame. Sweet looks as well what more can you ask for.?


----------

